# Leopold vx-6 or Nightforce shv



## the key man (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't decide between the 4x24x52 34mm vx-6 and the 5x20x56 30mm shv. What are some of yalls opinions about only the two scopes mentioned


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I like my NF with the zero stop. Never figured I'd use the IR, but have twice now.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Nightforce.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This ^^^^^*



muney pit said:


> Nightforce.


This ^^^^^^^


----------



## the key man (Feb 20, 2010)

That was my thoughts also just liked the more compact vx-6


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Nightforce*

I just mounted a SHV 4x14x56 on my 308. I haven't test driven it yet so I don't have much to add. I figured it might have some resale value better than a Vortex in the same price range. Open turrets on a hunting rig don't exactly cut it so I like the SHV. Dirt is one thing and smart azzes that like to twist turrets when you ain't looking is another. At least the caps slow them down.


----------



## eastexashillbilly (Oct 17, 2015)

*leupold vx6*

I have a VX6 7X42 56MM 7-12 POWER at dark makes you want to shoot after dark....34 mm is best .. have 8.5x25 50mm 30mm the 34mmm has a lot more light . that's why I bought it.. would like the 4x24 52mm 34 mm tube also


----------



## DRD (Sep 3, 2013)

Can only speak for the NF SHV (don't have a VX6 just VX 1,2,3).

So far impressed and SHV glass matches with my NF BR and NXS. A dropoff in housing and knobs compared to NXS but excellent glass and perfect tracking.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have an NXS 5-22. It is a great scope. I will say that Leupold has really stepped up its game to stay in competition. VX6 is a very nice scope.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Jap glass vs. ***** glass...your choice. I have both (SHV 4-14x56 and VX-6 in 2-12x42), I like the SHV just a little better. Leupold is about to step up their game because quality issues have been hurting sales. New CEO hired a few months ago is supposed to be a game changer.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Nightforce SHV*

I got to sight my .308 in with my new Nightforce scope between Christmas and New Years. It does everything it's suppose to do but from what I know now I should have sprung for the Illuminated Reticle version. The tiny floating cross hair disappears in a black target and if it was red you might be able to see it better, don't know for sure. I was getting a mirage but I finally figured out that it was heat waves coming off of my suppressor, guess I need a sock for it. Ten shots in succession heats it up pretty good. I'm not going to go into a lot of detail but this scope is really easy to center on a round target using the MOAR reticle whether or not you can see the tiny + in the middle. Easy to say it's the best scope I own.


----------

